# 50s Bsa Posted On Cr



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

This short-coupled lightweight owned in Bedfordshire came up for identification query on CR.  I thought I would transfer the photos over here, since someone had identified it has a Schwinn based on the lugs. 
Rather, it was identified by those in the know as BSA from the 50s, possibly Golden Vase, Golden Century, or Golden Wing. 
Note the short wheelbase - it must turn very crisply.


----------



## Gasbag (May 26, 2016)

I've seen one of these before somewhere on the internets. It planted a seed in my head to someday build a cross between a French Randonneur or Porteur and an English 3-speed. The one above would make a great foundation for the project. What an excellent looking frame.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2016)

Hillary Stone came through with a positive ID.  The bike is a Grandex, 


 


 
Everything about it looks more like a racer than an upright.  
So it shares lugs with BSA and, possibly, Paramount of the era.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (May 29, 2016)

I would kill for that thing!


----------



## fatbike (Nov 16, 2016)

Way cool!


----------



## fatbike (Nov 16, 2016)

Definitely a racer


----------

